# What food item do you just dislike?



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

This isn't about what unhealthy food you find gross but perfectly reasonable food that you DO NOT LIKE

I don't like canned tuna, crab and I am not huge on lobster. I do live in the middle of the country (in beef country) and one cannot even buy non-frozen crab here so that might have something to do with it.









I dislike liver intensely.


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

Lettuce.

I HATE lettuce. I think lettuce is a total UAV.

I love spinach, though- go figure.


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

I can't even think about shrimp without getting queasy. I'm also not fond of mushrooms.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Mushrooms. I find them absolutely disgusting.

I've been a picky eater in my life, and I'm over a lot of it, but I just can't stand mushrooms.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

I like almost all foods, but I really don't care much for corn once it's off the cob. No corn salsa, corn soup, chunks of corn in other food . . . it really grosses me out. For some reason I do like corn on the cob, though.

Also, I'd say that I'm not a fan of organ meats, except fois gras on occasion. Or some meatier fish, like swordfish or shark.


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

I HATE green peppers. Most of former "I hate x, y or z", I've started to like in the past year. Cheese, mushrooms, being examples. (Though I still hate stinky cheese.)

not too much else I think...


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magelet* 
I HATE green peppers.

Oh, I forgot that one. I hate green peppers, too! But I do love yellow, orange, and red peppers!


----------



## Rosehip (Dec 30, 2007)

sun dried tomatoes


----------



## Sayward (Nov 16, 2009)

There's nothing that I consider food that I dislike. Really I'm like the antithesis of a picky eater!









However, I find the idea of eating flesh and dairy to be totally horrific.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

The only food I really disliike is fennel. I just can't seem to develop a taste for it, though I try it about once a year.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Everything i think of, there's an exception.

Liver - but i love duck liver flan
mushrooms - but only when they're raw
salmon - but ive enjoyed it 3 times in my life, so im learning
turnips - but i enjoy braised baby turnips

i honestly cant think of anything without an exception.


----------



## nolansmummy (Apr 19, 2005)

sweetened coconut (i like unsweetened)
baked beans
brussel sprouts, and lima beans- their texture is just weird
but really, i'm not very picky and will eat anything if offered (except meat).


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Eggplant.

Ewww. I just hate that rubbery texture.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

beets. Just, yuck. DD loves them, but even cooking them makes me gag.


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

Mushrooms.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Tuna
Cooked spinach


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Chicken legs and thighs. Occasionally I try cooking with them anyway but I can barely choke it down.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Olives. I try them once every few years and remember why I don't like them.

I really don't like green peppers either, but tolerate them in small doses.


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

Tuna.


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

tomatoes. which is weird because I used to love them, but I haven't eaten a good tomato in years (and yes I do grow them in my garden still)
spinach (unless its in a smoothie) it makes my teeth squeaky.
bleu cheese
plain yogurt
bananas


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

couscous.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Shrimp. Especially little ones. Like eating bugs, I think.


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

Mushrooms ( except for morels) cream of mushroom soup and soy milk.









I forgot. Beets. Don't like beets.

I am still trying to like fish.









I can eat tuna, catfish, fishsticks or a little salmon, but anything else tastes too "fishy."

P.S. I haven't HAD a fishstick in years, but I do like them.


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

I have a texture problem with things that are squishy or wiggly, which includes eggs, yogurt, cottage cheese, pudding, jams/jellies, jell-o, avocado, eggplant, mushrooms (although I have some exceptions for that one), oysters and the like (except for clam chowder), and tofu. I also have a love/hate relationship with bananas.

That list has actually shortened a lot over the years.


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

Another one here who hates beets. I like most foods. I'm really not a picky eater at all and will eat everything from snails to brussels sprouts. But beets taste like dirt to me, and the smell of canned ones makes me gag. I think most canned vegetables are gross, but like most everything fresh or frozen.

I don't care for Italian sausage or breakfast sausage, but can choke them down if need be. I like sausages like kielbasa and chorizo.

I don't like baby corn. My husband thinks it's strange. Neither do I like the little black mushrooms some Chinese restaurants use, but I love other mushrooms.

I think a lot of people who dislike tuna (unless they hate all fish) have never had good, fresh tuna. The difference between a tuna steak and canned tuna is like the difference between a pork chop and a hot dog.


----------



## Arianwen1174 (May 26, 2009)

I like the flavor of things like crab and shrimp, but can't stand the idea of them because crustaceans creep the heck out of me! I'd never make it through a meal at Red Lobster, even if no one at my table was eating any of those things. My anxiety would be through the roof!


----------



## Jaxinator (Dec 28, 2009)

Raspberries. Bleh.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2xy* 
I think a lot of people who dislike tuna (unless they hate all fish) have never had good, fresh tuna. The difference between a tuna steak and canned tuna is like the difference between a pork chop and a hot dog.

Oh I do like tuna sashimi or seared tuna. I just don't like canned tuna.


----------



## Momalea (Dec 29, 2002)

I abhor caraway seeds and just the thought of tapioca makes me queasy.

Love beets though! Raw or cooked, but not the weird jelly/canned beets.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

I cannot stand either parsley or cilantro. NASTY! How do people eat that stuff?! Every time I eat something and either of them is somehow "hidden" in it, even in small amounts, I get physically ill.









Barbecue sauce also makes me want to be sick. My husband slathers it on everything. I can't eat in the same room with him when we have chicken because he has to dunk it in both barbecue sauce AND ranch dressing at the same time. (but I guess neither of those are healthy)


----------



## buckeye_bebe (May 16, 2006)

Avocado and sushi. For some reason, both make me gag and/or vomit. The taste itself is benign to me; I can smell it, I can have it in my mouth. But if I try to chew, I gag. If I try to swallow...oy.

Sorry to the couscous person. Reading your post made me laugh hysterically for some reason. It just seems so benign, as avocado for me!


----------



## Arianwen1174 (May 26, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2xy* 
I think a lot of people who dislike tuna (unless they hate all fish) have never had good, fresh tuna. The difference between a tuna steak and canned tuna is like the difference between a pork chop and a hot dog.

And the difference between home canned and factory canned tuna is also vast. Home canned tuna is so yummy!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Anything with teryoki (spellcheck isnt working on that one for me) sauce on it.


----------



## stephienoodle (Jul 28, 2007)

Mustard. I'll use small amounts in certain recipes, but nothing where you can truly taste the mustard.

I also don't do spicy...


----------



## russsk (Aug 17, 2007)

Mushrooms. Well, most mushrooms anyway. I do like morels and hen-of-the-woods.

I used to HATE tomatoes, onions and olives. I still don't care for black olives, but I love green ones. And I love onions and good tomatoes. Mealy or under-ripe tomatoes still give me the fantods.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Eggplant.

Custard apple.


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arianwen1174* 
And the difference between home canned and factory canned tuna is also vast. Home canned tuna is so yummy!











Sorry, this just made me laugh. I can't imagine falling into a large enough quantity of fresh tuna that I would have to can some of it. Honestly, I've never heard of anyone canning their own tuna.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

i _loathe_ vinegar. therefore, i dislike pickles and home-canned green beans. I don't even like to clean with it.
my husband's favorite thing ever? vinegar. fun, fun, fun.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amberskyfire* 
I cannot stand either parsley or cilantro. NASTY! How do people eat that stuff?! Every time I eat something and either of them is somehow "hidden" in it, even in small amounts, I get physically ill.









did you happen to see the NYtimes article about why people hate it?
there's even several anti-cilantro hate groups out there. (but i love it!)


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hildare* 
did you happen to see the NYtimes article about why people hate it?
there's even several anti-cilantro hate groups out there. (but i love it!)

Fascinating article, thanks for posting. I didn't like cilantro/coriander when I first tried it. In fact, I thought it was disgusting and intensely potent. But now I like it and use it a lot.

The article also reminded me of another food that I don't like - even though I've never tried it. Insects. Any insects. No fried grasshoppers, no chocolate covered ants, no sauteed moths. And worms.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Mushrooms, any kind of bean that isn't a green bean and seafood. I eat fish ok, but seafood really grosses me out. Oh and corn, but only if it's mixed with something. Like in a casserole, if it's got corn in it, I pick the corn out. I like corn on it's own.

That's about all I refuse to eat, but I do hear how picky of an eater I am because of those things.

ETA: I forgot mustard and pickles. The only thing I'll eat pickled is asparagus and only in small quantities.


----------



## Tigeresse (Nov 19, 2001)

Raisins. Don't know why 'cause I like grapes.
Yellow mustard. Absolutely gross.
Jelly/jam. Too slimy.
Fruit pie/pastry fillings. See above.


----------



## caiesmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't think I'm a picky eater at all but there are a few things

-meat-I truly do not like the taste of meat, never have and Im a vegetarian b/c of it
-eggs-happened when I was preggers w dd...seriously loved eggs now cant STAND them
-fennel
-bananas yuck!

dh and dc hate asparagus I LOVE LOVE LOVE it


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Sushi: It looks fine but the texture really grosses me out.

Peas: They look solid but they mush...

Raw Apple: Another texture issue. I can't really describe it. I've had all sorts of apples and each kind is icky.

Raisins: I just find them gross.


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
Sushi: It looks fine but the texture really grosses me out.

Do you not like other kinds of rice? Or is it just sushi? I grew up on sticky rice, so sushi just tastes and feels like normal rice to me. Fluffy rice is weird to me, but I can eat it.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2xy* 
Do you not like other kinds of rice? Or is it just sushi? I grew up on sticky rice, so sushi just tastes and feels like normal rice to me. Fluffy rice is weird to me, but I can eat it.

The rice part is fine...it's the raw fish part that I can't do.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

rice, turnips, black eyed peas, dark meat (poultry) stuffing, feta cheese
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

green olives. ewww. i think it is the texture. black olives are ok on pizza though.

bananas- they make my insides hurt.

veal and lamb- morally opposed.....

pigs feet. my grandpa used to eat them in front of me all the time. they look so nasty.

sardines or canned fish. ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww.

i love vegetables though and would eat them all the time. i have been trying to get my family to eat them but they always end up as leftovers and going to waste. i keep trying though. lol. got DH to try leeks.

DH hates vegetables. but he makes himself eat them so the kids will try them. he hates the texture. esp onions. he will only eat canned green beans or corn on the cob if it was up to him. or salads that is more cheese and ham than lettuce and tomatoes. so i hide spinach in it. lol.


----------



## MammaG (Apr 9, 2009)

Cooked spinach. It makes me so sad because I know that's it's so good for you, so I keep trying, but it makes me gag. I can mamage it in things like appetizers and I LOVE raw spinach, though.

Other than that, I have some things that I'm not crazy about, but I'll eat pretty much anything that's set in front of me. I love to try new tastes and textures.

2xy, thanks for explaining the beets aversion....I never could understand that one...beets are so sweet and yummy, but they do taste a bit like dirt and I can see that being a negative (I like that about them; they taste earthy in my definition!).


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Milk

PBJ's

BBQ, soy sauce, and teriyaki.

Shrimp

yuck.


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Beets - I hate beets! It is funny, people always say 'but they are so sweet!' - yeah, but they taste like sweet beets!







YUCK! I have even grown them in my garden in an effort to like them because I find them lovely in color, but nope - still hate them! lol

*Buckeye bebe* - some sushi places here serve 'Seattle rolls' that are raw salmon and avocado - yummy!







(I don't like the version with smoked salmon and cream cheese though....great combo for a bagel, but not so much with nori and rice







)


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arianwen1174* 
And the difference between home canned and factory canned tuna is also vast. Home canned tuna is so yummy!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *2xy* 









Sorry, this just made me laugh. I can't imagine falling into a large enough quantity of fresh tuna that I would have to can some of it. Honestly, I've never heard of anyone canning their own tuna.









I'm sure it's not any different than home canning domestic rabbit, or chicken, or quail, or goat, or lamb....As a matter of fact, a family friend went on a fishing trip recently and caught ALOT of ahi tuna (yellowfin), and was asking about borrowing my pressure canner for some of it until he decided to pay my dh in tuna for an electrical job he did for him.
















That said, I recently learned to like beets. A friend grew some (her first garden) and then pickled them at my house (her first pickles!). I tasted one of the cooked ones, and couldn't believe it was so good. Yes, earthy is a great way to describe it. Same as swiss chard, imo. Then I tasted a pickled one and took her up on that jar of them, lol. They were so great! And I really never liked beets at all before!

I'm not crazy about olives. I need to try some fancier ones again, though. I can tolerate them, but almost never choose to eat them.


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

Onions. People try to hide them and trick me but one tiny onion sliver will ruin a whole dish for me.


----------



## sellendie (Jun 27, 2008)

Arugula


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 

That's about all I refuse to eat, but I do hear how picky of an eater I am because of those things.

.

When people ask if I'm picky, I always say, "yes", because it bothers me so.very.much that I can't seem to overcome my dislike for fennel. As well as preferring my meat to be medium rare, my chicken not overcooked, and my fried eggs with runny yolks.

Of course, I can eat those things, I just prefer not to. But, though in some ways I've embraced it as "who I am", I really do think of myself as crazy picky because of it.


----------



## Ellie'sMom (Aug 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ledzepplon* 
Oh, I forgot that one. I hate green peppers, too! But I do love yellow, orange, and red peppers!

That's me, too! I feel guilty that my children have never had the opportunity to taste a green pepper. Even the smell skeeves me out!


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

Fish-all of it unless it's fried and covered in tartar sauce and I think by that point we're out of the realm of healthy.

I'm not a fan of dark meat, but I will eat it.

I don't like cooked spinach, but I love it raw.

I love green peppers. We eat them raw.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I thought of another one, cottage cheese. Bleck.

I can't believe all the green pepper and bbq sauce haters! I'd put bbq sauce on everything if I possibly could.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
I thought of another one, cottage cheese. Bleck.
.

It's another texture issue for me! Anything that FEELS rotten grosses me out


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm not a picky eater and most of the stuff mentioned is totally YUM to me









With that said, I am disgusted by okra. I even tried it tempura style once and it was really gross. I don't like things that are vinegary+spicy, like hot pickled peppers, tabasco, etc. I also don't like olives, except MAYBE on a supreme pizza. Only maybe lol.

When I was growing up I HATED rice. I thought it looked like something rather gross.


----------



## SaraCate (Jul 21, 2009)

I went through a time years ago when a wouldn't eat cotatge cheese or baked beans, even though I liked them before. One day I decided to try them again, and foundd I liked them.

About the only thing I can think of that I've tried and don't like is boiled peanuts. But I only tried them once, years ago, so I'd probably try one again if it was offered me. (I was working in SC at the time...







)

Oh - I'm not big on anchovies. I can tolerate a little, say in a salad dressing, but it's still not on my list of foods I'd choose to eat.


----------



## Arianwen1174 (May 26, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2xy* 









Sorry, this just made me laugh. I can't imagine falling into a large enough quantity of fresh tuna that I would have to can some of it. Honestly, I've never heard of anyone canning their own tuna.

















It's all good, lol. I had it when a family friend caught a bunch and canned and froze some. Compared to even a good factory canned albacore, it was gooood!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I love okra and beets.









I do like fennel if it is cooked but it makes my mouth itch. It is strange. I am not fond of anise flavor. I planted some Chervile thinking it is kind of pretty and I might have a use for a tiny bit. It has gone wild! It spews seeds and vomits plants everywhere. I am pulling up chervile like weeds. I don't like it! I just wanted a tiny bit!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arianwen1174* 







It's all good, lol. I had it when a family friend caught a bunch and canned and froze some. Compared to even a good factory canned albacore, it was gooood!

I live in the Midwest and I cannot even imagine an abundance of tuna.







It is expensive here except canned.


----------



## Arianwen1174 (May 26, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
I love okra and beets.









I do like fennel if it is cooked but it makes my mouth itch. It is strange. I am not fond of anise flavor. I planted some Chervile thinking it is kind of pretty and I might have a use for a tiny bit. It has gone wild! It spews seeds and vomits plants everywhere. I am pulling up chervile like weeds. I don't like it! I just wanted a tiny bit!









Sounds like oral allergy syndrome. An annoying affliction because it eliminates a couple dozen fresh fruits, veggies and nuts for me.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arianwen1174* 
Sounds like oral allergy syndrome. An annoying affliction because it eliminates a couple dozen fresh fruits, veggies and nuts for me.

Hey! you are right! I do have asthma and pollen allergies!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hildare* 
did you happen to see the NYtimes article about why people hate it?
there's even several anti-cilantro hate groups out there. (but i love it!)

I used to detest cilantro. Made life difficult when my father married a Central American. Then I had an NAET treatment for a cilantro allergy, and now I love the stuff!!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hildare* 
did you happen to see the NYtimes article about why people hate it?
there's even several anti-cilantro hate groups out there. (but i love it!)

I had an interesting experience with cilantro. I kept tasting this stuff in various restaurant dishes, and couldn't figure out what it was, but I _hated_ it. I eventually discovered that it was cilantro...and now I like it. I have no idea how that worked, though - as soon as I identified it, I was okay with it. So strange.

Oh - and I forgot sticky rice. I _love_ rice - brown rice, white rice, wild rice (I know - different plant), red rice - steamed, fried, pilaf, risotto - I don't care. Rice is delicious. Sticky rice makes me gag.


----------



## Arianwen1174 (May 26, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
Hey! you are right! I do have asthma and pollen allergies!

Definitely helps me to at least know what it is, even though I can't do much about it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
I used to detest cilantro. Made life difficult when my father married a Central American. Then I had an NAET treatment for a cilantro allergy, and now I love the stuff!!

Interesting! Wish we could afford something like that, I'd totally try it.


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
The rice part is fine...it's the raw fish part that I can't do.

Oh. Raw fish is sashimi. Sushi is rice flavored with sweet rice vinegar. Not all sushi has raw fish in it. Some have just vegetables, some have cooked things like crab and shrimp, some have tofu, etc.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MammaG* 
2xy, thanks for explaining the beets aversion....I never could understand that one...beets are so sweet and yummy, but they do taste a bit like dirt and I can see that being a negative (I like that about them; they taste earthy in my definition!).

I don't mind earthy. I think mushrooms taste earthy. I've heard other people say that beets are sweet, and I don't get any sweetness at all from them. They just taste like crumbly, musty dirt to me. When I was a kid, our house had a basement with a dirt floor, and beets taste like that basement smelled.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicky2* 
I'm sure it's not any different than home canning domestic rabbit, or chicken, or quail, or goat, or lamb....

To be honest, I don't know anyone who cans meat. Not even my super crunchy, hippie friends do that. An abundance of meat around here would be frozen, not canned, in most cases.

I LOOOOVE cilantro, and fresh basil, and arugula, and all those green leafy things.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Let's see:

Sardines
Pickled Herring
Oysters
All other fish except:
Shrimp
Scallops...must be really good scallops wrapped in bacon.
















Pickle Loaf
Bologna
Braunschweiger
Limberger Cheese

Oh I know there are more. Let me think.









eta - Organ Meats
Chicken heads or feet
Beef Tongue
Brains


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

cooked spinach
beets
eggplant
butternut squash

That's all I can think of now, but I'm sure there's more.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Oh I don't like bologna either. ugh!

My family DROVE to California (which takes three days) and spent two weeks driving up and down it visiting relatives. My parents kept sandwich stuff in a big ice chest in the mini van.

To this day neither me nor my sisters can eat bologna, I didn't even really like it before that.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

My Dad would eat Bologna sandwiches. You fry the bologna and then top with cheese. Most likely Velveeta type cheese.

When I was a kid I ate Bologna. But then I ate it and got stomach flu. I can't stomach the thought of eating it ever again.

Most of the things in my list I haven't tried. I refuse to try.









Add bugs and worms to the list.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

My husband loves pickled herring in wine sauce and sardines. I say Get away from me til you brush your teeth and gargle!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Kiwi. They look like monkey balls.

Also peaches, because they are fuzzy. And it doesn't matter if they're in a defuzzed form. They used to be fuzzy and that's all that matters. See Kiwi.

And water chestnuts. The texture skeeves me out.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Plums
Raisins...they look like dried flies.


----------



## oiseau (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm usually a pretty adventurous eater, but there's a lot of stuff I just don't like.

-I can't do spicy. It's physically painful to me
-I can't stand salad greens of any kind. I can do mild lettuces and baby spinach, but I really don't like lettucy greens in any large quantities. They all taste bitter to me. I wish I liked salads better because they're healthy and easy to make, but I just don't. Don't even get me started on stuff like arugula or endive (Goes right to my pet iguana...she loves it!)
-Raw tomatoes. I've never liked them, even fresh, ripe from the garden. I can finally eat them in a caprese type salad, but only if each bite to tomato is accompanied by bread. I LOVE cooked tomatoes!
-Okra, Fennel, any veggie described as mucilagenous, peppers, raw onions
-calamari
-tripe or andouille sausage
-mayonnaise (omg yuck!)
-mushrooms are sorta on my list. I really like most of them (portabella and shitake...not so much!), but my body doesn't really like to digest them, so I try not to eat them.

There's other stuff...I'll think of it later!


----------



## Cujobunny (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hildare* 
i _loathe_ vinegar. therefore, i dislike pickles and home-canned green beans. I don't even like to clean with it.
my husband's favorite thing ever? vinegar. fun, fun, fun.

Me too, except I do like to clean with it. Perhaps that's why I don't like to eat it


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oiseau* 
-Raw tomatoes. I've never liked them, even fresh, ripe from the garden. I can finally eat them in a caprese type salad, but only if each bite to tomato is accompanied by bread. I LOVE cooked tomatoes!

I was the exact opposite for years. I loved raw tomatoes and hated cooked ones. Now, I'm good with either.


----------



## Crafty (Jan 13, 2003)

Organ meats. Yuck.

I don't like cooked spinach by itself, but I love it when it's in things, and I love fresh spinach.

Green beans. I keep trying them, but I keep disliking them.









Celery. Can't stand it. Can't stand the flavor, the texture, the strings, it's all just NASTY.

Beets. 

I don't like crunchy things mixed in with non-crunchy things. Crunchy things are usually fine by themselves, but I don't like them mixed in with other stuff.

Canned corn. No, no, no, no, no. Fresh or frozen. Canned tastes weird.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hey Mama!* 
Onions. People try to hide them and trick me but one tiny onion sliver will ruin a whole dish for me.

I know this is OT, but one of my fav stories is about my mother and *her* mother in law.

Once during a visit MIL took over the kitchen as usual. When we were alone, my mom complained -- "MIL knows I hate onions so she chops them so fine so I can't even pick them out."

Later I was in the kitchen with my MIL. She said, "Your mother thinks she doesn't like onions, but if I chop them up fine, she can't even tell".


----------



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

I feel like I'm not a picky eater until I really think about it! I think the things i don't like are commonly disliked foods (?) so I don't feel like I'm picky....does that make sense?

beets
black olives
avocado
blue cheese and other colored, smelly cheeses
turnips
liver
canned tuna
cottage cheese
tofu
OMG--WATER CHESTNUTS!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crafty* 
I don't like crunchy things mixed in with non-crunchy things. Crunchy things are usually fine by themselves, but I don't like them mixed in with other stuff.

I tend to be this way, too. But, I first noticed it with _un_healthy food. I really don't like nuts in chocolate bars, chewy cookies, etc. What I'm eating should be crunchy or non-crunchy, not both at once!


----------



## Arianwen1174 (May 26, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Kiwi. They look like monkey balls.

Also peaches, because they are fuzzy. And it doesn't matter if they're in a defuzzed form. They used to be fuzzy and that's all that matters. See Kiwi.









I'll never look at kiwi the same again!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texmati* 
I know this is OT, but one of my fav stories is about my mother and *her* mother in law.

Once during a visit MIL took over the kitchen as usual. When we were alone, my mom complained -- "MIL knows I hate onions so she chops them so fine so I can't even pick them out."

Later I was in the kitchen with my MIL. She said, "Your mother thinks she doesn't like onions, but if I chop them up fine, she can't even tell".

That is hilarious! Sounds like they were pretty gracious to each other??


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

I won't eat melons, pumpkins, pears, pineapple, jello, muffins of any kind, beets, animal milk. Lots of common foods I've never even tried like pumpkin pie. I don't care for meat except for seafood. I used to gag at the thought of blueberries, never actually had one, but once I forced myself to taste it I liked them as well as many other things like avocados.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

I love crunchy in soft foods! Like adding potato chips to sandwiches, or wrapping a soft shell around a hard shell taco. mmmmmm.

Okay, I have a ton of foods I don't care for or won't eat.

Seafood - except canned tuna
Mayo - except with the canned tuna
Eggs - unless they are scrambled and with cheese
All Meat - I used to like bacon, but now the thought of it grosses me out
Mushrooms - any kind, but will occasionally eat on pizza
Cooked spinach - in a dish is fine
BBQ flavor
Mustard
Green olives
Smelly cheese
Cottage Cheese - in lasagna is fine
Walnuts and Pecans - I keep trying these because I want to like them, but blech, nasty.
I don't like very spicey stuff. Just makes my mouth burn, does not enhance flavor.

Bananas and yogurt will make me gag sometimes, but I still like them.

I am going to have to try beets, I don't remember the last time I had them, and they definitely weren't fresh. I like stuff that tastes different, so I think earthy might be good.

DH hates onions, peas, and celery - I find cooking for him difficult sometimes, especially the onion part. I'm trying to get him to learn to like them, but it's not working.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

arugula
rutabagas
plain Greek yogurt
dark poultry meat
miso


----------



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

Bananas
raisens
winter squash ate way to much of it one year when my moms garden froze
bell peppers especially green
beets
dill unless its in pickles
fennel
most seafood
oatmeal but only when its cooked in breakfast way i like cookies an stuff


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nicole730* 
DH hates onions, peas, and celery - I find cooking for him difficult sometimes, especially the onion part. I'm trying to get him to learn to like them, but it's not working.

Have you tried carmelized?









I need to show this thread to DH. The ONLY thing (and I truly mean ONLY) he dislikes is fruitcake. He thinks all people with "food preferences", as I like to call them, must have some awful experience in their past that scarred them to make them not like the food. I think _he's_ the weird one, but he just doesn't believe me!


----------



## emaye_to_2 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hmm.. tomatoes (altho I'm learning to like them as an adult, especially small ones), olives, beets (never experienced fresh tho) and canned tuna fish. My sister and my children have an aversion to tomatoes too; our pedi said it was probably a food allergy of sorts.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

Flaked coconut
Walnuts
Raisins

Any of the above will make me gag and scrape my tongue to get them off. It's truly an aversion. I kind of have a texture thing going on.

I also really don't like tuna (canned or otherwise), beets, fennel and I hate licorice. Oh yeah, no tomatoes either (but I'll eat tomato sauce if it's not too chunky and I love a good salsa).

Don't like green bell pepper either, but I do like yellow, orange and red ones and jalepenos.

I'm sure I could add a bunch more stuff to the list, but I am way better than I used to be. And now I have a picky eater kid who hardly eats anything and it's driving me crazy!


----------



## MissMaegie'sMama (Jul 27, 2006)

Raw tomatoes, unless it's a just-picked, perfectly ripe heirloom with just a sprinkle of salt.









Oysters, clams, and mussels. Oyster shooters and oysters in the half-shell, eech. The thought of clam chowder makes me throw up in my mouth a little.









I used to not like fresh fruit other than apples, but I'm coming around on this one. My kids and I picked about ten pounds of strawberries at the organic u-pick last week. I think I ate almost as many berries as the kids! Same with home-canned foods. A few years ago you couldn't have paid me to spread someone's homemade jam on my toast or eat someone's homemade pickles. Last summer my DH bought a jar of farm-fresh salsa at the farmer's market, and he talked me into having just one teeny-tiny taste. I wound up eating all the salsa in a sitting. Now I'm looking at doing my own canning!







However, I will still NOT eat the pickled eggs my FIL gets from his neighbor lady. Yuck.


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texmati* 
I know this is OT, but one of my fav stories is about my mother and *her* mother in law.

Once during a visit MIL took over the kitchen as usual. When we were alone, my mom complained -- "MIL knows I hate onions so she chops them so fine so I can't even pick them out."

Later I was in the kitchen with my MIL. She said, "Your mother thinks she doesn't like onions, but if I chop them up fine, she can't even tell".

My cousin, who I'm pretty close with, will do this if we are eating at her house. Drives me crazy! She thinks she can "cure" me of my hatred of onions.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
And water chestnuts. The texture skeeves me out.

Oh me too! My mom loves water chestnuts and puts them in everything and just yuck.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Kiwi. They look like monkey balls.


----------



## MyLilPwny (Feb 22, 2008)

Any processed soy is absolutely disgusting...soy milk, soy cheese, soy burgers, etc. Otherwise, I'm not really a picky either and I read through most of the first page and I either like or am ok with the food items that everyone listed they don't like so far.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

Lobster, scallops, shrimp, bratwurst, brussel sprouts, fresh or frozen green beans (canned are ok)


----------



## puffingirl (Nov 2, 2006)

Mayo. Anything made with mayo, with mayo on it, near mayo, etc. Ick!

Canned tuna.

Pickled herring--you'd think this wouldn't come up much, but my DH loves it and my DD apparently does too.









Organ meats.

That's pretty much it. I will eat, and probably be ok with, pretty much anything else.


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hey Mama!* 
Onions. People try to hide them and trick me but one tiny onion sliver will ruin a whole dish for me.

This. And they don't like me either. I will be up at night, feeling sick from them. No shallots, no scallions, no red, white, yellow. Gah. There are people in my life too who like to sneak them in, but I don't see them often. I hate when I'm at a restaurant and order a sandwich without onions and then it arrives and I know it had onions on it and they just took them off for my order. The taste permeates everything.

I also don't like bleu cheese and other moldy tasting cheeses.
Pickled herring - mostly because it's never without a ton of onions.
Organ meats - I sat downwind once when my dad was eating kidney at a restaurant and whew! Smelled like pee. The appearance, taste, texture and smell of organ meats are hard to get past. His family was a different generation and they loved organ meats. I remember my grandma making tongue and peeling it. Ewwww.
Raw oysters. I just can't get past that slimy feeling.

I don't like, but will eat if I'm at someone's house and don't want to be rude,
green peppers, cucumber, okra, garlicky sausage like kielbasa, I'm sure there are other things.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Raw onions give me a migraine. Even a sliver. I hate hate hate when people play "hide the onion".


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Raw onions give me a migraine. Even a sliver. I hate hate hate when people play "hide the onion".

me, too. I do okay with cooked onions, but not raw. I hate when they are hard to pick out of things.


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

Mushrooms - all i can think of is ... fungus








Green Peppers
Liver like in ramaki I just can't eat it yet... but I need to work on that to be more TF like


----------



## kaleidoscopeeyes (May 14, 2006)

The major condiments. Mayonnaise is an absolute no, not even a little, no way, nu-uh. Mustard and ketchup I can stand in very small quantities, mixed into something else (i.e. mustard in a vinaigrette). Sour cream and all creamy dressings are also a big no. (I will use sour cream in baked goods sometimes though)

-Beets
-Blue Cheese
-Liver (though I recently discovered chicken liver pate is delicious!) or really any organ meats (working on this)
-Canned meat products of any kind.
-Coconut (mainly dried, I'm overcoming my aversion to all other forms)
-Raw celery (in a mire poix is fine)
-Eel
-Pickled jalapeños
-Chinese "sweets" (I live in San Francisco, I feel like I have to dodge these things at every turn! Terrible, because they are usually being given to me by someone trying to be nice. Blech)
-Goat cheese
-Processed cheese of any sort

I feel like I've come a long way though! I used to be the pickiest eater ever. I wouldn't eat anything that was creamy, "popped" (grapes, peas, fish eggs), onions, corn, anything that looked like it came from an animal, etc...
Now I'll at least try most stuff. I've come to love just about any kind of seafood, even stuff my friends won't eat (oysters, squid, octopus, salmon roe). There are still a lot of things I don't really like much, but will eat.

ETA: I won't eat anything made from soy or highly processed foods, but that is mostly health concerns, not because I have a real big aversion to their taste.


----------



## faeriecurls (Jul 30, 2008)

cooked bell peppers and red bell peppers in any form
raisins
panna cotta
jello
Almost any pickled vegetable - but I love olives & half sour pickles
caraway seeds
tapioca & rice puddding
lima beans
peaches
baba ganoush (the texture of it is awful)
fruit ice cream
cooked strawberries, raspberries, blackberries or cherries (like in a pie)
orange marmalade
lime or lemon pies

I think that is about it - it's a much longer list than I thought it would be... especially because I don't consider myself a really picky eater in the scope of what I eat (lacto-ovo vegetarian, hardly eat processed foods).


----------



## lapis (Aug 15, 2008)

raw celery... since I was a kid, makes me gag. can eat cooked in soup and stuff though.

raw tomatoes used to be the same way until I was 16 or so... now i really like them in salad or even alone.... but generally need some oil/vinegar/salt

mostly love everything but am super picky about combinations of flavors (dh made something with yams and tomatoes once and I could not handle it!)

and I don't love green peppers or raw onions but can tolerate them.

and I really don't like that pectin fruit pie filling stuff.


----------



## robugmum (May 1, 2003)

This is a funny thread! I love love love food!! I am a pretty adventurous eater; I like pretty much everything.
I can think of only 2 things I can't stand:
-black licorice candy
-tripe ( I have tried it all manner of ways but just can't get into it)


----------



## erratum (May 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SaraCate* 
About the only thing I can think of that I've tried and don't like is boiled peanuts. But I only tried them once, years ago, so I'd probably try one again if it was offered me. (I was working in SC at the time...







)


boiled peanuts: blech! Let's take something that could taste awesome if we roasted then and instead let's just waste them by soaking them in salty water until they're all bloated and mushy and call them food.
(my DH, who I met in alabama, loves them.)

I hate grits, green peppers, water chestnut, and pickles, too.

there are quite a lot of foods I have a tenuous relationship with. 9 times out of 10, I like them fine, but the texture or taste might turn the wrong way and throw me off the whole dish. That list includes but is not limited to most fermented foods, onions, olives, mushrooms, eggplant (anything that can get slimy.) and milk.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Lamb, mutton, anything like that. I can eat some lamb, if it's really young. I generally hate goat cheese, but some I like. I don't like the cheeses that overwhelm with ammonia, either.

I used to hate mashed potatoes & celery, but I've been getting potatoes and celery in my produce delivery so I've revisited mashed potatoes and eating celery raw. Celery is good raw with a dip, but I can't really eat it plain because it is bitter and numbs my tongue. I still don't like mashed potatoes a whole lot, but they can be pretty good when I make them myself. I make them without adding milk, just mashing up cooked potato with butter, or garlic so that helps. But the instant mashed potatoes that we had in school lunches, or my mom made--yuck. I used to try them after awhile, and even the smell made me ill.

I loathe chocolate covered strawberries. Something about wet chocolate--just seeing people eat those dripping things disgusts me. They can probably taste OK, but they usually don't. And if the strawberries are really good, I want them alone. The chocolate they are dipped in is usually not very good anyway.

Which reminds me, I hate bad chocolate. Like the Palmers brand with the hydrogenated oils. I tried some not long ago, and I had to spit it out. White chocolate can induce the same reaction.

I also hate black licorice flavored stuff, and tripe, but I've only had tripe once. It smelled like dog food.

I used to hate green peppers and beets, but now I like them well enough.

I'm not really picky, I can eat foods I hate, for the most part. I still try and eat lamb and goat cheese occasionally, that's how I have found out there are some of these I like. But Boca burgers, I cannot stand them. I used to really like them, and then a flip switched and I can't tolerate the taste at all. And that disgusting chocolate, I can't even swallow it. I don't know what it is. I think in part it must be texture, which is a big part of why I dislike mashed potatoes and chocolate covered strawberries.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Goat cheese. Blech. I can't even eat something that's been touching goat cheese.


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

liver


----------



## tsfairy (May 19, 2004)

I hate iceberg lettuce, especially shredded. I will.not.eat mushrooms or anything that lives in water (fish, shellfish, kelp, etc.) I can sorta tolerate mushrooms if they're tiny and mixed in really well, but it skeeves me out. Sea life - the smell is too much and I can't eat anything that contains it or has touched it.

DH can't stand any kind of bean, mayo, coconut or coconut flavor, and cherries (though he likes cherry-flavored sodas.)


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

I hate liver, which sucks because I know it's great for you, and raising chickens I have access to "organic free range" chicken liver! But dh eats them all, I can't stomach it. The iron taste and the texture just gross me out.


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

Oh, black licorice, uck! The thought of it makes me gag. I have a hard time with seafood (outside of fish). Like crab and lobster and shrimp, I mean to me they're basically sea bugs, and that grosses me out. It's like eating a cockroach (yes I know in many cultures people eat bugs, yay for them, but my culture doesn't and I have a serious aversion to insects, uggh).


----------

